# ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "%%LIBCUSE%%" not found



## bsduck (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello,

I noticed this error message which shows up seven times at boot:


```
[...]
Starting devd.
em0: link state changed to UP
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "%%LIBCUSE%%" not found
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "%%LIBCUSE%%" not found
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "%%LIBCUSE%%" not found
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "%%LIBCUSE%%" not found
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "%%LIBCUSE%%" not found
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "%%LIBCUSE%%" not found
Configuring vt: keymap.
Autoloading module: uhid
Autoloading module: usbhid
Autoloading module: wmt
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "%%LIBCUSE%%" not found
usbhid0 on uhub3
usbhid0: <USB Keyboard> on usbus1
hidbus0: <HID bus> on usbhid0
[...]
```

What does this mean? Any idea how to fix?

I do have `cuse_load="YES"` in /boot/loader.conf and the module is loaded properly.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2022)

Check the contents of /usr/local/etc/libmap.d. It looks like some port/package wrote a file there without translating the `%%LIBCUSE%%` macro/placeholder.


----------



## bsduck (Aug 29, 2022)

The only file in that directory is mesa.conf with the following content:

```
libGLX_indirect.so.0 libGLX_mesa.so.0
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2022)

Maybe it got added to /etc/libmap.conf (it shouldn't but the error has to come from somewhere).


----------



## bsduck (Aug 29, 2022)

Nothing special there:

/etc/libmap.conf

```
# $FreeBSD$
includedir /usr/local/etc/libmap.d
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2022)

bsduck said:


> I do have `cuse_load="YES"` in /boot/loader.conf and the module is loaded properly.


Maybe you still have multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod installed? That port got removed a long time ago.






						FreeBSD Mail Archives
					






					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## bsduck (Aug 29, 2022)

No, I don't have that...


----------

